# California SE Experience Requirements



## cal91 (Jul 5, 2018)

I graduated in December 2015 with a Masters. I used my 2016 year of engineering work towards my Civil Engineering License, but did not get licensure until January 2018. 
 
2016 (EIT, year counted towards PE licensure)
2017 (EIT, year NOT counted towards PE licensure)
2018 &amp; On (P.E.)
 



Do 2016 and 2017 both count, and I will have 3 years experience in January 2019?
Does only 2017 count, and I will have 3 years experience in January 2020?
Do neither 2016 nor 2017 count, and I will have 3 years experience in January 2021?
 
Thanks!


----------



## cal91 (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm a little antsy to take the test and am debating taking the test in Nevada next year, and then applying for comity in CA when I have enough qualifying work experience. That might just be more trouble than it's worth though, especially if CA won't accept that I took the test before I had the work experience.

Does anyone have experience with this?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lomarandil (Jul 7, 2018)

As I read it, your clock to take the SE starts at PE licensure (I think it used to be the date of your exam, and is now date that your license was issued, but I could be reversing that).

I don't have any information about how CA would treat taking the test early, but based on their other exam policies I think you'd get a favorable response and it's worth asking.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Jul 8, 2018)

You need to have 3 years experience as a licensed engineer in CA before you can apply to sit for the SE in California.  Based on your post, your 3 year timer didn't start until this year.

I'm not in California and I had the same question about taking the exam early in another state potentially affecting the application process once I got my 3 years experience.  Here is their response, basically its not a problem:


----------

